# Charbroil Smoker, reverse flow mod!



## smok'n steve (Mar 15, 2008)

Found this on the net, check out this link, nice pics and seems like a pretty good mod!!!

http://users.wbsnet.org/n0yk/charbroil silver.htm


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thought about that too.  With his mode though, no drip spout.  Guess you have to put a large drip pan on the plate or it will get very messy....  Must say, he did a very fine job of it.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 15, 2008)

Also, he really must have wanted a reverse flow.  I think a good baffle and the addition of  tuning plates would have done basically the same thing.


----------



## nh3b's (Mar 15, 2008)

Hummm, a couple of those pics look familiar


----------



## smokinit (Mar 15, 2008)

I wish I had this kind of info when I started out 10yrs ago. Thanks I have a freind who just got one looks like me and my welder will be busy soon.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 16, 2008)

I thought that guy did a pretty cool job, like to have it for a weekend and see how it actually performs.  

Hey question ya for Smokinit---I have never used the baffle in my Lang for a water pan---mainly, I guess, because i have a good results without using water---Have you used yours with water and what is your opinion on results?

Steve


----------



## capt dan (Mar 16, 2008)

If ya wanted to have a propane smoker, why go through all that trouble, just buy a propane smoker!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Like crewdog  said, a good  baffle w/tuning plate mod would have done  as good, with less money spent, and charcoal would still be the  fuel of choice.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 16, 2008)

Propane is helpful sometimes,

I use propane in my Lang 60 all the time.  I put a commercial 20 inch gas oven burner in the firebox, and if I am lazy, i can get TBS all day long with just a few sticks on top.  Primarily, it is a great fire starter, but does have advantages, if you get behind, and don't want bad smoke, just flip the switch and your in---TBS.  

Hey Capt, once you get experience with that reverse flow, you will want to convert everything! !


----------



## capt dan (Mar 16, 2008)

Does the wife count as "everything"?.

All I am saying is: why buy an offset horizontal, if you are gonna convert it to full time propane(which I think is  what the guy did). You  can  get more meat in a cabinet style gasser, and they are more  efficient without the large long stack on them. It didn't look to me like he was using gas along with charcoal. Maybe I missed something(still up after getting up at 3 am  this morning).


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 16, 2008)

"Does the wife count as "everything"?. "  Not sure what you mean by that, but yes she does, my wife cuts my toenails and rubs my feet, HAHHA!!!!!

 Dan, maybe that mod ain't perfect, but using gas and firewood seems to work quite well with me, I am not sure what you mean by charcoal, because I don't use it that much, all I know for sure is that for good BBQ, you need consistent heat and smoke, I don't care how you get it. Heat costs money, either its in the form of gas, wood, charcoal, electricity, or Elliot Spitzers girlfriend.  His mod really wasn't about gas, it was about reverse flow, anyone who wants to try this doesn't have to do his gas mod.  But, I would be the first to say, options are nice when the turkeys in the smoker!!!!!  Talk later my friend,
Steve


----------



## smokinit (Mar 16, 2008)

No I never have but I have heard that it is not worth the trouble and isn't necessary because as you said the results with out it speeks for itself.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 16, 2008)

I was curious if you'd tried it, but I agree with ya, if it ain't broke, don't fix it!!!!!


----------



## capt dan (Mar 16, 2008)

I mean as far as modifications go!, I was talking bout MY wife!


----------

